# I love the Specs series, so heres a Spec V Journal



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

The first spec I ever got was when the "Ebi" craze first came out like what 5-6 years ago? Now a Spec 2g is very small and I found it very hard to do any scapes with it. During Black Friday 2017 Petsmart had a awesome sale on the Spec V so I decided to pick one up.

*Hardware*

Fluval Spec V (19L) 5 gallons
Netlea Soil about 4+ years old
Stock 7000k Fluval LED 10w
Stock Pump 210-300 L/H (55-80 US GAL/H)
5lb Co2 tank with Reef Fanatics Co2 regulator (PSi 20 is hard set )
cheap ebay bubble counter
Up Aqua Atomizer
glass drop checker

*Mods*

Sealed the hole in the bottom
Sealed the slot between the media and the return section
Made a overflow level adjuster
cut the return tube so I can fit the Up Aqua Atomizer in the return section
Removed the Stock media and replaced with Seachem Matrix on the bottom, fine Sponge above that, course sponge above that, and finally some filter floss to polish the water.
added a SS mesh to keep shrimp babies from going pass the overflow grills.

*Plants*

*Mid Ground Plants*

Lobelia Cardinalis
Alternanthera Reineckii
Blyxa japonica
Staurogyne Repens

*Background Plants*

Mermaid Weed
Ludwigia Brevipes
Ludwigia Palustris
Giant Baby Tears

*Fauna*

Unknown Amount of Cherry Shrimp

*Maintenance Schedule*

30% Water change once a month
Mechanical Media once month
biological Media cleaning once every 3 months
Daily dosing of PPS Pro

Tank filled on October 20th 2017










Stuck the Up Aqua Atomizer in the return section so I can have less equipment in the Tank, I was going to put a heater in there but since it's on my office table the room is always warm there.










Initial Planting while the tank cycles. I put in 5 adult male endlers, I also used old Seachem matrix to help the cycle along

October 31st 2017










The Stock lights can grow plants very well however I find that any plant that will grow red under high lights will grow green on this one. Just compare to Rotala on the Back left from the previous pic to this one. Decided to take out the 5 Adult Male Endlers because I saw them eating some baby shrimps.

November 14th 2017










Removed some background plants for my other tanks. The Hydrocotyle tripartita sp."Japan" grows way to fast and was shading the other plants so that had to go

January 11th 2018


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Coldmantis,

I love how you made small tank look much bigger than it is.

Did you get the PPS locally or order it online?

I appreciate that you detailed the mods you made.

Jackie


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Fisheye said:


> Hi Coldmantis,
> 
> I love how you made small tank look much bigger than it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm trying a "Dutch" Style scape. The Fertz were bought locally, I think the initial investment for all the fertz for PPS Pro dosing, scales, containers, gradulated cylinder is about $100.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

I did get the "Dutch" vibe but didn't want to say so in case that wasn't what you were going for!!!

Thanks for the ferts info.

J


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Decided to remove all the Ludwigia Brevipes and replaced it with Rotala 'Bonsai'










Shrimps are breeding fine even though I been dosing fertz pretty heavily. I been dosing this 5g tank as a 10g. I did see one small shrimp dead in the overflow grill. I tested the tank and the nitrates is over 40.. opps, I guess I'm going to do a WC tomorrow and dose maybe 3 times a week instead of everyday.










FTS as of January 23rd 2018, the midground plants needs a trim soon. If you look at the previous FTS I had lots of GDA on the back glass, I don't know if it's the shrimp or the Ramhorn snails but they have completely removed it.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Bud that is one sharp looking desk tank


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks good man. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Decided to reset the tank but this time document it on video

Fluval Spec V Journal Deforestation part 1


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Part 2 is done

Fluval Spec V Journal Mud Pie Part 2


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

what screen are you using to keep the baby shrimp out of the n
back?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Nebthet78 said:


> what screen are you using to keep the baby shrimp out of the n
> back?


Stainless Steel Mesh I'm not sure of the size though whatever was the smallest from ebay.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I been procrastinating on editing this video but it's finally done.

Part 3

Fluval Spec V Journal Eden Part 3


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> I been procrastinating on editing this video but it's finally done.


I need to borrow Fred! What's his daily rate?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

infolific said:


> I need to borrow Fred! What's his daily rate?


LOL you live so close to big als north york, there was tons of "Freds" there two weeks ago.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> LOL you live so close to big als north york, there was tons of "Freds" there two weeks ago.


I've tried. They didn't eat algae and bothered my angels. I did my best to make sure I was getting true SAEs, but who knows. I actually took a screenshot of yours for future comparisons when I'm in stores


----------

